
Uber drivers face long hours, no benefits and sometimes danger - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/01/how-much-do-uber-drivers-really-make-three-drivers-share-the-math.html
======
simonblack
Uber is a scam, fleecing drivers and investors alike. While Uber creams off
billions.

